# Blitzen RTA 4ml Replacement Glass?



## SHiBBY (29/5/18)

Greetings and salutations!

The retail pack of the Blitzen RTA comes with 2 types of tanks: a 2ml and a 5ml "bubble" tank, but did you know that GeekVape also makes a spectacular love-child of these two in the form of a STRAIGHT 4ml tank? This tank makes use of the tank extension to the length of the bubble tank, but sans-bubble.

_"Why is this significant Frikkie? Are you djas? That's 1ml less juice!"_

Apart from the fact that a bubble tank looks pretty tollie, if you've ever tipped over a mod with a bubble tank on a hard surface, you'll know that a bubble tank tends to greet a sweet farewell whilst a straight tank is (can be?) protected by the surrounding stainless steel real estate of the atty, ergo you have the protection of the 2ml tank with almost the capacity of the bubble, and on that note dear friends... *Why oh why do I not see it for sale anywhere*? I think it would be a lekker seller, more so than the bubble tank replacements seeing as you'll find people who still have both their 2ml and 5ml tanks intact buying the 4ml for the reasons stated above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chAmp (25/9/18)

I have to revive this post, purely because I can't seem to find stock of the awesome little 4ml glass. The bubble glass is downright ugly!

Are there any vendors that currently carry stock?
TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/9/18)

@Irfaan Ebrahim where did you get yours from? I am also wanting one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim where did you get yours from? I am also wanting one.


A mate gave me one.. But ohmzone Vapes in Centurion have them in stock.. The guy who gave it to me said he ordered from fast tech 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/9/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> A mate gave me one.. But ohmzone Vapes in Centurion have them in stock.. The guy who gave it to me said he ordered from fast tech
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Thanks bud. It doesn't seem to be on their site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chAmp (5/10/18)

Ohmzone don't have stock at the moment, but Leandri from Ohmzone is trying to organize.

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/10/18)

I would like one too. Can you please update this thread if you find any?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (5/10/18)

I got the 4ml straight glass from subohm in parow last weekend. They dont have a delivery option on the website but you can call them to arrange delivery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/10/18)

Yagya said:


> I got the 4ml straight glass from subohm in parow last weekend. They dont have a delivery option on the website but you can call them to arrange delivery.


Thanks I'll give them a call and collect if they have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (5/10/18)

They out of stock, will have again round about the 15th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/10/18)

Ah crap, I've just sent them an email too. 
I don't mind waiting till then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/10/18)

Yagya said:


> I got the 4ml straight glass from subohm in parow last weekend. They dont have a delivery option on the website but you can call them to arrange delivery.



Do you perhaps know the glass dimensions (inner diameter and length)? Perhaps another tank's straight glass would fit. Looks like a TFV8 or similar would fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (5/10/18)

This is the specs from geekvape website..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chAmp (8/10/18)

Ohmzone in Centurion sorted me with a 4ml glass. Thanks to Leandri and Jean! 
I know they do not currently have any more stock - I got one that was supposed to be for Jean's blitzen.

I saw some online from China. 5 in a pack for 8 dollars. I do not know the supplier, so can't vouch for service or authenticity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

